
Show HN: Industrial I/O solutions for developers, AI and robots - gpioMaris
http://gpio.online
======
frisellcpl
Great looking site, really catches your attention.

My input from a "currently evaluating different controllers" perspective is
that the page somewhat lack information about interfaces, possibility for
expansion (in our case we have requirements on interfaces not commonly
existing out of the box).

I also believe that of your target audience is industrial solutions skip the
"BS" (i.e. "Our controller allows you to develop voice controlled devices that
are truly beneficial in the real world.") and instead go for specs. Even
though your controller is not ready for the world i guess you have a goal or
conceptual model?

Looking forward to see where you end up, I signed up for the newsletter :)

------
CptMauli
No information about the controllers (interfaces etc), no information about
pricing.

I would be interested, but that site only leaves me shrugging my shoulders.

------
dom0
The single most important point of something like this would be: Update
strategy. How do you do security updates? I feel like this should be literally
point #1 on your hero page, because this is the biggest problem you have today
if you do the "slap Linux/BSD on a SBC and put it on the internet" dance.

~~~
baldeagle
A quick look at shodan will illustrate why this is the #1 concern.

------
gpioMaris
Hey, everyone! We are developing an industrial grade controller that allows
developers to build cloud controllable machines to measure analog signals and
control output pins. I am interested in what you think about this product.
What do you think about this idea? What can I improve? Who do you think will
buy this controller?

~~~
deutronium
Hi. What makes it industrial grade out of interest? Under the hood are you
using microcontrollers or..?

Could you give some more information on the controller.

Cheers

~~~
gpioMaris
Controller inputs and outputs features rugged protection circuits to operate
the in the harsh environment. All interfaces work up to 30VDC and has
overvoltage, overcurrent protection. Output pins can control relays and
stepmotors directly. Currently, we use a Cortex-M3 ethernet microcontroller,
and running bare metal firmware in it. But we have a plan to migrate ARMv7
processor and run an embedded Linux, to improve security.

~~~
shakna
> But we have a plan to migrate ARMv7 processor and run an embedded Linux, to
> improve security.

What will the update strategy be?

~~~
gpioMaris
Because it is meant to control machinery we provide two different update ways.
Manually uploading firmware and second option when customers distribute from
cloud and schedule restart procedure. Do automatic updates are not a option.

------
ThomPete
This is great stuff. Any GUI in the works?

~~~
bergie
One could probably connect that to our Flowhub IDE
([https://flowhub.io](https://flowhub.io)), either by wrapping it with NoFlo,
or implementing the protocol:

[https://flowbased.github.io/fbp-protocol/](https://flowbased.github.io/fbp-
protocol/)

Flowhub is open source, but there is also a supported and hosted version

